# Looking for an old story hour



## Gwaihir (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi
About 10 years ago I recall reading a story hour that was very very funny.  I dont recall a ton, but it involved Michael Jackson aka The King of Pop, as a main villain. (if I recall correctly)

Any ideas if this is still online somewhere?

Thanks
G


----------



## Lwaxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Not on EN  world as it seems, sorry.


----------

